# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  DOLLIE drahthaar

## pb62

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* DOLLIE
*Type:* Chien croisé
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 URGENT (surtout par ce froid!), femelle de race drahthaar 13 ans. Pleure beaucoup depuis son abandon. Se trouve au refuge SPA CANCHE AUTHIE à SAINT AUBIN dans le 62 (voir directement avec eux). De préférence seule mais ok chats. Aide de 30 millions d'amis pour l'adoption. Merci pour elle  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

pauvre DOLLIE, plus de 12 ans, abandonnée....tu es si triste...si seulement, je pouvais mais je travaille encore et tu serais seule.....pourvu qu'une gentille famille ait un coup de coeur et t'offre un bon panier retraite pour tes vieux jours

----------


## danyhu

Je la "suis" depuis un certain temps sur FB, très sensible aux drahthaars puisque j'en ai adopté un il y a 5 ans; un loulou abandonné tout jeune et qui n'avait jamais attiré personne et pourtant... quel trésor d'amour!!!!!!!

Je voudrais tellement que cette pauvre chérie trouve une merveilleuse famille pour les qq années qu'il lui reste!!!!!

----------


## GADYNETTE

et vous DANYHU, vous ne pouvez pas l'adopter ???? vous connaissez la race...ce serait tellement super pour la belle (et pour vous)

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## pb62

partie en FA pour essai entente, on croise les doigts!

----------


## danyhu

MERVEILLEUX!  Je viens de le lire également!  J'espère que tout se passera pour le mieux!


GADYNETTE, je n'aurais de toute façon pas pu car il y a un an j'ai adopté un grand griffon vendéen (9 ans et toute sa vie attaché) et nous prenons nos loulous partout avec nous...

----------


## GADYNETTE

surtout tenez nous au courant pb 62....on croise les doigts (merci danyhu pour votre réponse)

----------


## danyhu

Dollie est adoptée définitivement!!!!!  Quel bonheur!!!!!

----------


## Melodie14000

YES petite mamie tu vas reconnaître la douceur d'un bon foyer  ::

----------


## fredon21

::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## GADYNETTE

SUPER BONNE NOUVELLE

----------

